

Virgin Atlantic Pilot (ex-Gulf War): Could MH370 have been ‘swapped’ mid-air? - hkphooey
http://au.news.yahoo.com/world/a/22048613/could-mh370-have-been-swapped-mid-air

======
ErsatzVerkehr
This article makes no sense.

~~~
hartror
Agreed. One of the final sentences appears to contradict the thesis presented
throughout the rest of the article.

> In my view suicide looks unlikely – he would have had to been very lucky to
> kill the other pilot, then fly undetected to a remote spot in the sea and
> either crash or run out of fuel – it doesn’t add up.

------
mintone
Why is this question being asked? The transponder codes clearly weren't
stopped - the MH370 one stopped transmitting and no other aircraft followed
the known onward flightpath of "MH370". Otherwise this is just rehashing and
conjecture. But then this IS Yahoo...

~~~
upofadown
I think the suggestion is that this swap would of happened early in the
flight. MH370 heads away disguised as the other thing. Once enough time has
passed then the other thing turns off the transponder and then heads off,
perhaps being detected by defence radar along the way.

So a plan that requires the use of another fast aircraft for no particular
advantage...

~~~
tzs
My crazy theory was similar. Swap early (perhaps on the ground so that MH370
might even never have left), other plane flies out, turns off code, and
returns. The other plane is smaller and so can land on more runways than a
777, and even if seen would not arouse suspicious since no one is looking for
it. Perhaps a transponder is even then used with a drone to make it look like
MH370 flies out west over the ocean and disappears. Drone crashes in the
ocean, but is small enough that even if debris is spotted, it won't be
connected with MH370.

I bet the writers of "Elementary" could make a good episode out of this.

------
ars
There are hundreds of theories. There is nothing that makes this one any
better than the others.

------
maxcan
No.

source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

~~~
tzs
Not applicable in this case.

~~~
maxcan
How does it not apply?

